# 2014 Cruze diesel oil leak



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

not aware of any


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Haven’t heard of any rear main issues. Maybe the oil sensor gasket, is it leaking above the oil drain? If so mine had this same issue. Only bad is u have to drop the pan just to replace the seal/gasket.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I haven’t heard of any rear main seals leaking. However, tranny fluid could be leaking down too (old fluid looks like oil). A pics worth a thousand words.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AdrianCTD said:


> is it leaking above the oil drain?


How would it leak below…


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

check your trans fluid obviously


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> How would it leak below…


guess I gotta be very exact around here..


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AdrianCTD said:


> guess I gotta be very exact around here..


Just messing with you man 😆


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

2014cursecruze said:


> I recently bought a 2014 diesel Cruze auto with 140k miles on it. Great running and driving car but it has a pretty bad oil leak. The valve cover is dry but the pan is wet. It’s pretty wet right where the trans and motor meet. How common is a back main seal leak on these cars? I’ve looked at forms and seen a lot of pan gasket issues. Thanks


The oil pan gasket and the oil level sensor (above the drain bolt) are known to leak on these.

Clean off the entire pan with spray cleaner and drive it to see where it's leaking from. I'm not aware of any rear main leaks on these.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> The oil pan gasket and the oil level sensor (above the drain bolt) are known to leak on these.
> 
> Clean off the entire pan with spray cleaner and drive it to see where it's leaking from. I'm not aware of any rear main leaks on these.


Also the oil cooler directly above likes to leak


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> Also the oil cooler directly above likes to leak


Any threads here talking about that with pictures? It sounds familiar.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Any threads here talking about that with pictures? It sounds familiar.


I’ll do a “how to” tomorrow. I just replaced mine


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Any threads here talking about that with pictures? It sounds familiar.











How-To: Replace Oil Cooler on 2.0 LUZ


Overview Of the many oil leak points on the 2.0, one that may be overlooked or unknown is the oil cooler. This is a pretty common point of seal failure. One of two things normally happen, the oil seals dry out and start leaking down the block above the oil level sensor and drain plug. Or...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> How-To: Replace Oil Cooler on 2.0 LUZ
> 
> 
> Overview Of the many oil leak points on the 2.0, one that may be overlooked or unknown is the oil cooler. This is a pretty common point of seal failure. One of two things normally happen, the oil seals dry out and start leaking down the block above the oil level sensor and drain plug. Or...
> ...


Awesome job, thanks!

The one seal that is in the middle recessed, can that just be picked out and have a new one pressed in?

Also, on the cooler itself where the fins and hoses connect are, seems like that can be pulled off. I saw one place selling that with a new seal. Any signs of leaking there? Does this look like the correct seal? I'm wondering for those that reuse the housing, maybe just buying 2 orings and this seal would be enough.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Awesome job, thanks!
> 
> The one seal that is in the middle recessed, can that just be picked out and have a new one pressed in?
> 
> ...


I’m not sure what that is off of. Ours just has the two orings. The recessed one is just an old oring that was flattened. Probably the main leak source for me. Our cooler is also a one piece unit with the filter housing. Yes, you can pry it out (the oring) and replace. I replaced the whole thing because my other ‘14 leaked oil into the coolant. Didn’t want to risk that.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Did an oil change today and checked my oil cooler out and it definitely looks like it's seaping oil and pooling up right under that. Not a lot though, was still on full after 7,000 miles. It's just enough to bug you knowing it's there.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Did an oil change today and checked my oil cooler out and it definitely looks like it's seaping oil and pooling up right under that. Not a lot though, was still on full after 7,000 miles. It's just enough to bug you knowing it's there.


Yea, but you will drive yourself crazy chasing down the little leaks here and there. They’re inevitable on these.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah true. But I'm getting a lot of oil blowback and it's coating the def injector area and the steering rack. Just don't like having oil everywhere.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> Yeah true. But I'm getting a lot of oil blowback and it's coating the def injector area and the steering rack. Just don't like having oil everywhere.


Yep, that is exactly how mine was. After the oil cooler and resealing the oil level sensor, it’s been all good. I know what you mean, looks bad


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@Bvogt - Does this seal look like it was one of the two that went bad? More Information for GM GENUINE 25874797

This is listed as an Oil Cooler Seal 

I'd hate to buy the whole thing if I can just get the seal.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

That looks like it for sure, and the other one is just an o-ring


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> @Bvogt - Does this seal look like it was one of the two that went bad? More Information for GM GENUINE 25874797
> 
> This is listed as an Oil Cooler Seal
> 
> I'd hate to buy the whole thing if I can just get the seal.


If Rockauto gave you any measurements, I can measure the one on my old one


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> If Rockauto gave you any measurements, I can measure the one on my old one


On that link it has a chart of all the measurements


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Oops, my bad



























Sorry man doesn’t look like it. I just did the OD. Easier


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for checking


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone know what the book time is on replacing the oil cooler?

I'm thinking of just taking it in to have done but want to get an idea of what I will be paying.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@Bvogt

Man you've already been such a big help. I think some of us will end up needing to just buy the o rings for these once the parts are no longer available.

Would you be willing to pop both o-rings off and measure the inside and outside diameter of each one and a couple pictures so we know what size to buy?

I'm also looking through service data and it says to renew the seals on the oil cooler after removing it, so they must be either a common size or can be bought from GM.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I also found this set # 323256532732 This looks very close.VAUXHALL OPEL INSIGNIA ASTRA J 2.0 CDTI OIL FILTER BASE COOLER HOUSING GASKETS | eBay

In the part# reference we do see the part #55578737 for the complete US set that has the unit+seals - 

But the cost to import is about the same as buying the complete unit in the US.

But in the future for people who need to buy just the seals if the US part # is not available this may be a good option.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I also found this set which is the Astra J 2.0 09-15 oil cooler seal set which looks like it's just the seals themself. https://www.autodoc.co.uk/dr-motor-automotive/16339826

part# 55485373

It looks very close.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I bought the Astra J set for like $16 shipped (as long as I don't get hit with any weird charges). I'll report back in a month or two when I get it installed if they worked.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> I bought the Astra J set for like $16 shipped (as long as I don't get hit with any weird charges). I'll report back in a month or two when I get it installed if they worked.


Hey, just saw. Yes, I can pull them out tomorrow and put the dial caliper on them for ya and take some pics too


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> Hey, just saw. Yes, I can pull them out tomorrow and put the dial caliper on them for ya and take some pics too


Appreciate, don't worry about it. We found part #'s which is really what I was trying to do. It seems the seals are not just off the shelf parts so don't have to measure them. Thanks though 😁


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OK I'm starting to panic a little as I get closer to install time. I bought the AJUSA set 77001000 (GM# 55485373). I'm not sure if they are going to work on these cars because it looks slightly different. According to the eBay post it fits in this engine :


Engine Code:A20DTROpelCascada2013Diesel Convertible2.0 CDTIFWD -- W131956cc 143KW 194HP A 20 DTR

Is this the same as we have in the CTD 2.0? The engine looks the same.

What concerns me is that the seals that BVOGT showed us and what you see in the video are thicker, where this AJUSA set is narrow, but there are 2 bulges on the seal to hold it in place, about the same thickness of the seals we see on the US car. Say compared to Dr. Moter DRM0497S. I do see the above engine listed on both compatibility list of the Dr Motor (thicker) and the AJUSA (thinner), so maybe it is compatible?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I replaced my oil cooler assembly today. The leak took a substatial turn for the worse around 3 months ago and starting dripping onto the ground. Past year it was just making the area below it wet, but it got so bad everything under the car started to get covered. Car has 205k. Job took around 6 hours, including multiple breaks and a lot of time just spending evaluating how to do it without breaking anything. After removing the oil filter cap, I was able to pull it out behind the engine. I did that so I didn't have to remove alternator or DEF injection nozzle. I did have the oil cooler outflow pipe (T shaped one) removed as well since I also replaced that (did the inlet pipe back in January). Having that out of the way helped a bit.

Torque specs:
Oil Pressure Sensor - 26ftlbs
3 bolts oil cooler assembly to block - 37ftlbs

I ended up buying the whole oil cooler assembly brand new (part# 55578737). The seals on the new assembly are the skinny ones just like the ones that I bought in a 2 pack from eBay (mentioned above), and not the thicker style ones that come from the car when new. They may have changed the seals to a different design to fix some of the leaking issues, or maybe the seal compress and stay that shape after many years of use and they are in fact the same? I don't know.

So yes, if you have the oil cooler leak and want to change just the 2 seals on the oil side, you can buy AJUSA set 77001000 (GM# 55485373) from eBay or online and they will work and get out of it with just some labor and cheap seals.

These are the same style seals below #77001000 that came on the cooler brand new.


----------

